# MySQL: Spaltennamen aus Tabelle auslesen



## DivDax (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich von einer MySQL-Tabelle alle verfügbaren Spaltennamen auslesen?
Finde dazu nicht die passende Funktion.


Danke schonmal im Voraus!


Gruß,
DivDax


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. Mai 2005)

```
DESCRIBE `tabellenname`
```

(verschoben)


----------

